# choking fish? help asap



## 37tall (Jun 22, 2011)

my fish ate a algae wafer...... hes an oscar and it looks like hes breathing heavy and fast hes swimming around not too abnormally so i dont know what to think about it. let me know as soon as possible if he'll be okay


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

How long have you had the fish? (Are you cycling with him?) If so, it could be high amounts of ammonia causing him go gasp for air.

Oscars are fairly large, I can't really see them choking..... did you see him eat the wafer whole? (Try breaking it in half next time, that may help.)

If he's still swimming normally and will eat normally, I think he's fine.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

The wafer will dissolve, and it won't affect it's gills.
If you search simular stuff here you'll find another thread about same kind if thing.


----------

